
I made a question and answer community for anyone going abroad - gotmyrockpants
http://journeyfoxx.com
======
gotmyrockpants
Founder here. I have been living and working abroad for 13 years and have made
some bad location choices due to lack of anecdotal information on the
internet, like the time I moved to a Thai island to be a geography teacher. I
want to solve that problem with a simple Q&A hub for people traveling or
working abroad to get informed. Any comments or questions welcome. Some
background here: [https://medium.com/@gotmyrockpantson/why-how-we-travel-is-
to...](https://medium.com/@gotmyrockpantson/why-how-we-travel-is-totally-
wrong-an-934e707f2c3a)

